# 6505+ combo head conversion mod



## The_Kraken (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey heey

Just made a head cab for my 6505+ combo, let me know what you think. Has half-blind dovetail joints with pine construction. 
Construction details and instructions near bottom of page. 
Check out classified to purchase cab like this.


----------



## cerfew (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh man, that is gorgeous. So nice. Great work


----------



## beneharris (Apr 5, 2011)

that looks great! i really really want to do this to mine, do you have pictures of the process? i'm a bit leary to undertake the project, as i do not want to mess up a brand new amp. but goodness it would be sweet.


----------



## The_Kraken (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. 

I have a couple cell phone quality pics of the build. I'll put some up tomorrow. Fun project for sure, pretty easy if you have the right equipment also.(router!!!, dovetail jig, drill, table saw, clamps)

After I made mine, my buddy had me do a conversion for him also so I decided to make a couple extras just for fun at the same time. Have to love the wood work!


----------



## evilsaint (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the best combo/amp head conversion that I've ever seen before.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hot!, I wish I had done something natural with my conversion now! oh well


----------



## Xherion (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that turned out nice. How heavy is it now? Do you have any plans to put a handle on it?

Personally I would put a darker stain on it, but that's probably just because I'm so used to seeing black tolex.


----------



## Curt (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that looks killer!


----------



## paistelakai (Apr 5, 2011)

very, very nice! matching cab in progress?


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks really, really nice. The wood just gives a classy, vintage look to it.


----------



## Tree (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks really cute


----------



## The_Kraken (Apr 5, 2011)

Xherion said:


> Wow, that turned out nice. How heavy is it now? Do you have any plans to put a handle on it?
> 
> Personally I would put a darker stain on it, but that's probably just because I'm so used to seeing black tolex.



Thanks for a appreciation. 

Im not sure what it weighs, a lot less than the combo though! 

I placed the handle on top to get an idea what it looked like and I decided away from it. Still easily picked up, and forces me to use extra care when going through doorways.


----------



## The_Kraken (Apr 5, 2011)

paistelakai said:


> very, very nice! matching cab in progress?



Well thankyou good sir. 

I made myself a 212 with mesa black tolex, black grill cloth and red piping about six months ago if that counts.  Might post a diy soon.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 5, 2011)

Like tree said, it's cute. 

Awesome job.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Apr 5, 2011)

Classy as hell! Nice work, man.


----------



## Dionysian (Apr 5, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaawesome!


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats maaad! well done!


----------



## DrOctavion (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks amazing man, if you could post instructions or pictures or anything i would loooooove to do that, i hate lugging around my xxx combo.. Plus this just looks super clean when sitting on a cab i bet.


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 5, 2011)

First thing that comes to mind: Classy


----------



## The_Kraken (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the remarks. I have 2 other cabs that I can sell if anyone is interested. PM in that case.

Here are some pictures of the building process. These were just cell phone pictures taken as I was making them. 

First accurately cut out the wood to the proper dimensions.




Then mark the individual pieces of wood that join together with corresponding numbers. 




Then put the pieces that go together into a dovetail jig and cut the tails out with a router. After all pieces have there joints cut put the box together with wood glue. Check for squareness and adjust as needed. Clamp the box and leave overnight for the glue to cure.




That image was after I took off my clamping. 
Then sand down the dovetails flush with the side. 




Then it is a good time to drill the holes to mount the amp. I used a template I made from the combo. 

Now you need to put the cleats in that you mount the front and back metal screen to. Replicate where the cleats are at on the combo. 

Cut out the recess on the top. 








Rollover the edges with a 3/8" router bit. Now SAND SAND SAND. 
Start with around 120 grit and work up to 400 or so.




Now you can apply stain to your liking. More coats, darker the stain will be. 




Apply finish, I used a polyurethane gloss brush on. Did 3 coats. Sand with high grit sandpaper after and I then proceeded to really fine steel wool to get a really smooth finish. 




Put back together the amp in the reverse order of taking it apart. 
And there you have it, a beautiful creation you made yourself. 





Hope you enjoy. Hopefully pictures will help, just grabbed what I had taken on my phone.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 6, 2011)

epic build good sir. thanks for sharing


----------



## The_Kraken (Apr 7, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> epic build good sir. thanks for sharing



Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 7, 2011)

i saw you posted this in the classifieds. are you planning on building more?


----------



## The_Kraken (Apr 7, 2011)

beneharris said:


> i saw you posted this in the classifieds. are you planning on building more?



I made 4, 1 for me, 1 for a local friend, and have 2 left over for fellow 6505 players. If people buy these two and want more I would have no problem making more as I like making them.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 7, 2011)

sweet! i'm going to keep you in mind for this, because i don't have the tools to do it


----------



## op1e (Apr 7, 2011)

Whats the width? Well over 19" I presume.


----------



## The_Kraken (Apr 8, 2011)

The internal dimensions of cab:

Hair under 24"w x 11"d x 7.5"t


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 8, 2011)

How much does the head weigh out of the combo?


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like we both got wood.


----------



## cboysen (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, extremely nice work you've done - You made me wanna do the same with my 6505+ 112, although I'm going to cover it with some vinyl cloth. I was wondering, since you can get your corner to fit nicely, what size is the wood? - I was thinking of making something that looked like the 6505+ 120watt amp, so I just wanted to make sure?

Thanks


----------



## The_Kraken (May 1, 2011)

The wood was 1/2" thick with a 3/8" round over router bit used. 

Enjoy your build, post pics. Feel free to ask for any advise or help.


----------



## carcass (May 1, 2011)

guys, just recently I found this cool video:



the result is just wonderful, i know what I willb e doing this summer


----------

